# Best car cleaning video ever



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Iam sure some have watched it before.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

A lot changes in 20 years :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

:lol: - I saw this a few weeks ago, I'm sure it was posted on here too! 

He's actually known as, Huddersfield's best Valeter :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Still worth another watch and laugh, mind you that was very similar to how I used to clean my Dads car when I was a teenager.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> :lol: - I saw this a few weeks ago, I'm sure it was posted on here too!
> 
> He's actually known as, Huddersfield's best Valeter :lol:


Says a lot when he is Huddersfields best valeter, i thought i was


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

some road side car washes consider this the norm today!!


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

That video is almost as old as I am! I rather enjoyed watching it though I like seeing how things where done before and how much has changed. Also did anyone else notice that s13 in the background?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

lewylinto said:


> That video is almost as old as I am! I rather enjoyed watching it though I like seeing how things where done before and how much has changed. *Also did anyone else notice that s13 in the background?*


I'd prefer the metro!


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> I'd prefer the metro!


That caught my eye first! Then the s13 popped into view and I went all gooey and giggly inside haha


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

You know it's gonna be bad 25secs in. '7 year old Fiesta, mechanically perfect'.....:lol:


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Fair play to him he's passionate about cleaning cars the only problem is he's rubbish God bless him.
I suppose in them days he probally was good and he says he's being doing like that for 20 years .


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Toto said:


> Fair play to him he's passionate about cleaning cars the only problem is he's rubbish God bless him.
> I suppose in them days he probally was good and he says he's being doing like that for 20 years .


Care to explain why he's rubbish?

Back then, that's how it was done.....


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh here we go another deleated thread countdown
Well I never buffed and ambulance back in the day without washing it first oh and removing the stickers.:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup thats how we used to do it with the dinosaurs.
This video is now actually the main training video for the eastern europeans on the corner.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

To be brutally honest I can bet that 95% of you lot have never done a trade valet.

Reality check here chaps a trader just wants a car clean, nice smelling and shiny...."shiny sh1t sells" is the motto!!

They wont pay more than £100 and want the car back in a day or less you havent got time to spend hours faffing about...in and out done!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Optical bull**** is the trade term nick.
Trade valets yup done my fair share of them buggers ( motto if ya cant clean it shine it. If its scratched silicon spray it ... If its black and needs paint use a sharpie. If its white use tippex) 
Oh happy days they were NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> To be brutally honest I can bet that 95% of you lot have never done a trade valet.
> 
> Reality check here chaps a trader just wants a car clean, nice smelling and shiny...."shiny sh1t sells" is the motto!!
> 
> ...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No you do have some traders nowerdays that do have some morals and standards. These seem to be the ones that are doing well as far as i can see.
Personally i dont touch them anymore as i always seem to end up doing what i want at their price instead of what they want at my price.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Toto said:


> I do at least 20 trade valets part ex's new stock etc for s local garage max time 3 hours I get paid well from him I do a good job and even the new owners sometimes use me and I don't agree with the standard of a trade valet you describe well not mine anyway .
> (I await negative sarcastic response :thumb: )


Well you must have traders with deep pockets as they all want the world for nothing round this way...my good friend has been doing trade valeting for over 15 years and I have been heavily involved in the trade for as many years on the side in one form or another and its not changed....time is money and they all want to spend as little as possible on the cars.



AllenF said:


> No you do have some traders nowerdays that do have some morals and standards. These seem to be the ones that are doing well as far as i can see.
> Personally i dont touch them anymore as i always seem to end up doing what i want at their price instead of what they want at my price.


LOL not round this way they dont, and you are spot on they are as tight as hell and its just not worth the hassle, my mate is getting out if the trade altogether just had enough of it all!


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

What was the brown stuff he put in the car before washing it?


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Farecla I think.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ermmmmmmm
How do i get round the stars....
Liquid POO
Proof that you cant polish a turd but you can make it shiney


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Despite the tension of this thread, newer crappier detailers have put up worse.
Just google "how to detail a Bently" and watch a fat American wipe it down with dirty rags and a bottle of 409, power washing it with the doors open! ( saw it on the AG forum)


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

was it just me or did he use a rotary on the car before he washed it? swirl city


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...twIwAQ&usg=AFQjCNHokCD242Rtyef03xLHlCb0Gj20wg

This one is more worrying as it's recent


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

G3 paste and buffer. Instant change.
This is the where it all began


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

J306TD said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...twIwAQ&usg=AFQjCNHokCD242Rtyef03xLHlCb0Gj20wg
> 
> This one is more worrying as it's recent


Why is that worrying????

The customers car was hanging...matey spent the time and effort wet-vacing the seats hoovering the carpets cleaning the plastics and dressing them. He then washed the exterior and dried it, applied a polish by hand buffed it off and done.

To be honest that looks like a great job....considering the state of the car when it started.

Its like these continual post about the carpark washers....for the average joe *remember we are a small minority here* the car was dirty they can pay someone £5 to make it clean whilst they do the shopping happy days.

We (in the Detailing World community) know this isn't great but will people on here get it into their heads the mass public don't give a hoot about swirls or if they used the "20 bucket wash method" the car is clean and thats that!

People on here wont think you are cool and clever for posting it has been done to death and we all know its bad!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Yer the inside was good. But a drying blade. Only 1 bucket. No pre wash.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

This one makes my stomach turn
http://www.monkeysee.com/play/1571-car-detailing-exterior
:doublesho
:wall:


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

J306TD said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...twIwAQ&usg=AFQjCNHokCD242Rtyef03xLHlCb0Gj20wg
> 
> This one is more worrying as it's recent


Thanks for the post. It made me chuckle  you are very clever. 
And I think you're cool 

Sorry nick.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Why is that worrying????
> 
> The customers car was hanging...matey spent the time and effort wet-vacing the seats hoovering the carpets cleaning the plastics and dressing them. He then washed the exterior and dried it, applied a polish by hand buffed it off and done.
> 
> ...


Here here, and furthermore it makes us sound like elitists, and something I cannot stomach.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

J306TD said:


> Yer the inside was good. But a drying blade. Only 1 bucket. No pre wash.


I have only ever used one bucket and use a drying blade in winter (and sometimes in the summer too) and have never damaged the paint on any of my cars including the 205!!

You are missing the point the customers car was hanging when he had finished it was lovely clean and shiny...happy customer end of story.


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have only ever used one bucket and use a drying blade in winter (and sometimes in the summer too) and have never damaged the paint on any of my cars including the 205!!


Just because you can do it and get away with it, doesn't mean it's right.

What I do as a mechanic on my own bike, doesn't mean it's right. It means I have taken a decision to do something slightly different (read cut corners) because it's my own bike. However, I sure as sh1t wouldn't do that with a customers bike, I wouldn't teach it to be done like that and I certainly wouldn't film myself doing it badly as an advert for my business.

I wonder if you'd feel the same about a surgeon for instance?
It's all good guys, he's sewn up on the outsides but I couldn't really be ar5ed with connecting the bits inside.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

APS said:


> I wonder if you'd feel the same about a surgeon for instance?
> It's all good guys, he's sewn up on the outsides but I couldn't really be ar5ed with connecting the bits inside.


That's a surreal analogy.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

APS said:


> Just because you can do it and get away with it, doesn't mean it's right.
> 
> What I do as a mechanic on my own bike, doesn't mean it's right. It means I have taken a decision to do something slightly different (read cut corners) because it's my own bike. However, I sure as sh1t wouldn't do that with a customers bike, I wouldn't teach it to be done like that and I certainly wouldn't film myself doing it badly as an advert for my business.
> 
> ...


Ok so turn that around who is to say the 2 bucket method and various other techniques are right and not just marketing hype to sell more products?

My subtle point I was making (and you didn't get it clearly) is that if used correctly using one bucket (with a grit guard)and a drying blade will cause little or no damage what so ever.

Just because you have been conditioned to think thanks to marketing hype that you "HAVE" to use 2 buckets and "MUST NOT" use a flexi-blade does not make it wrong. Think for yourself and try things off your own back it will be an enriching experience and allow you to make a more informed and rounded opinion.


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

Granted, it's an extreme, but it serves its point. 

I just don't subscribe to the "it's clean which is what joe blogs wants" argument. 
As a tradesman he should know that what he is doing is 'likely' to damage the paint. If he doesn't know, why not. The info is readily available. If he does know, why on earth is he making an advert with bad practices? 

Please don't thinknim being obtuse like, I just think Nick's miniature rant was almost excusing bad workmanship. Which I don't agree with. lol.


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> Ok so turn that around who is to say the 2 bucket method and various other techniques are right and not just marketing hype to sell more products?
> 
> My subtle point I was making (and you didn't get it clearly) is that if used correctly using one bucket (with a grit guard)and a drying blade will cause little or no damage what so ever.
> 
> Just because you have been conditioned to think thanks to marketing hype that you "HAVE" to use 2 buckets and "MUST NOT" use a flexi-blade does not make it wrong. Think for yourself and try things off your own back it will be an enriching experience and allow you to make a more informed and rounded opinion.


I did get it Nick 
The 2 bucket method didn't fuss me. However, he foamed the car, then went straight into it with a rag. He basically loosened the dirt so that he had more to rub into the paintwork lol.

As for marketing hype Nick, the 2bm isn't hype??? It very much helps you REDUCE the chance of marking the paintwork. It doesn't claim to make things shiny, the car go faster etc. As far as I'm aware the 2bm does exactly what it has been marketed as.........

At the very far end of car cleaning (detailing if you will) it is all 'nth' degree type products. If you get 1% of difference using a better product, using a better technique, it all adds up. the 2bm is exactly this. It won't suddenly change your perception on the entire car cleaning world. It will however, have reduced your chances of marking the paint.

I guess it's all down to choices. If you choose to do it in your own way that's cool. If you know there are better ways to do something but you don't, more fool you I guess. 
If you don't know there are better ways to do something and its your business, well you can draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

I can understand both points here. 

Things that fall into the "Marketing hype" category are grit guards, for example. Pointless.

However there are things in the video which I would have expected a professional to have done better.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have only ever used one bucket and use a drying blade in winter (and sometimes in the summer too) and have never damaged the paint on any of my cars including the 205!!
> 
> You are missing the point the customers car was hanging when he had finished it was lovely clean and shiny...happy customer end of story.


That's exactly how I wash the e-class. One bucket, Autoglym waterblade, Autoglym synthetic chamois.

Those that scoff at the idea, feel free to pop round and try and find a scratch on the paintwork.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

..... and I use a sponge.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Andy-P said:


> ..... and I use a sponge.


I do too....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

neilos said:


> That's exactly how I wash the e-class. One bucket, Autoglym waterblade, Autoglym synthetic chamois.
> 
> Those that scoff at the idea, feel free to pop round and try and find a scratch on the paintwork.


Exactly same for all my cars including the 205, we will ignore the Jeep as thats scratched to hell from the over grown byways!

Glad to see I am not alone!


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> we will ignore the jeep as thats scratched to hell from the valeter i found on you tube.


....


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

nick_mcuk said:


> Exactly same for all my cars including the 205, we will ignore the Jeep as thats scratched to hell from the over grown byways!
> 
> Glad to see I am not alone!


Just as long as you ignore my Micra. Every panel is dinged, and it hasn't been washed in about 4 months. I'm that ashamed of it, I won't even take it to a hand car wash...


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

neilos said:


> Just as long as you ignore my Micra. Every panel is dinged, and it hasn't been washed in about 4 months. I'm that ashamed of it, I won't even take it to a Valeter I found on you tube


.... 

Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

So if Paul Dalton worked a bit quicker he could do 3 of his £5k details a day (allowing for tea breaks and an hours lunch). He'd only need to do one weeks work a year :lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

See the problem with blades is people DONT know how to use them properly.
Lightly One swipe and wipe the blade.
But people do the whole car having picked up a piece of grit on first swipe tus scratching every swipe then store it uncovered not clean and inspect it before use etc etc etc.
As usual operator error then blame tools.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AllenF said:


> See the problem with blades is people DONT know how to use them properly.
> Lightly One swipe and wipe the blade.
> But people do the whole car having picked up a piece of grit on first swipe tus scratching every swipe then store it uncovered not clean and inspect it before use etc etc etc.
> As usual operator error then blame tools.


I would only use a wiper blade on the shower screen.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

AllenF said:


> See the problem with blades is people DONT know how to use them properly.
> Lightly One swipe and wipe the blade.
> But people do the whole car having picked up a piece of grit on first swipe tus scratching every swipe then store it uncovered not clean and inspect it before use etc etc etc.
> As usual operator error then blame tools.


Exactly how I use mine. Gets wiped after every swipe. Gets rinsed, dried, then stored in its original box after each use.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a blade and have used it, albeit carefully, but I find that my own cars have good enough protection, or wax that helps the water bead or sheet off quickly and I only need to go round the car with a drying towel, which I would have needed to do anyway if I used the blade.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

How does one "Vacume" a car properly?


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Its like these continual post about the carpark washers....for the average joe *remember we are a small minority here* the car was dirty they can pay someone £5 to make it clean whilst they do the shopping happy days.
> 
> We (in the Detailing World community) know this isn't great but will people on here get it into their heads the mass public don't give a hoot about swirls or if they used the "20 bucket wash method" the car is clean and thats that!


Totally agree, how many people buy their hifi in Curry's or push bikes in Halfords and are totally happy with them, same thing really in my mind ? Nothing wrong with the shops, and will serve 99% of the population for what they want.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's good to have choices whatever you do in life.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dabhand said:


> Totally agree, how many people buy their hifi in Curry's or push bikes in Halfords and are totally happy with them, same thing really in my mind ? Nothing wrong with the shops, and will serve 99% of the population for what they want.


I have just washed the Jeep and my TTiD 93 both used the 1 bucket method and the dreaded "aqua blade" Saab is spotless not one scratch swirl or marr

You are right we are a very small minority on here and but we must not loose sight of the fact that a £40 valet (the one in the video) taking the car from hanging to clean shiny and fresh smelling inside is damn good value is what the masses want. Posting an being an elitist is not a good thing



S63 said:


> It's good to have choices whatever you do in life.


Indeed it is S63 indeed its!


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

Am i right in thinking he went over the whole car with a polishing machine BEFORE washing it? Or did my eyes decieve me!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

neilos said:


> Exactly how I use mine. Gets wiped after every swipe. Gets rinsed, dried, then stored in its original box after each use.


I fill a tall measuring beaker with very hot water and stand my AG hydra flexi blade in it whilst I wash the car.

It makes the blade super soft and bendy, especially in winter, and the blade stays clean and works even better.

1 light pass using fingertips and the paint is perfectly dry and clean.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> I fill a tall measuring beaker with very hot water and stand my AG hydra flexi blade in it whilst I wash the car.
> 
> It makes the blade super soft and bendy, especially in winter, and the blade stays clean and works even better.
> 
> 1 light pass using fingertips and the paint is perfectly dry and clean.


The less you touch the paintwork the better IMO.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> I fill a tall measuring beaker with very hot water and stand my AG hydra flexi blade in it whilst I wash the car.
> 
> It makes the blade super soft and bendy, especially in winter, and the blade stays clean and works even better.
> 
> 1 light pass using fingertips and the paint is perfectly dry and clean.


Ditto had to do that with my hydra blade today bit chilly.

Just makes drying so much easier



Soul boy 68 said:


> The less you touch the paintwork the better IMO.


That is all fine but then you have to use more caustic cleaners which will kill the LSP and dry the plastics and rubber trims out faster.

Any snow foam that says it's completely touch free will be full of all sorts of heavy caustics fact and I have yet to see a product that removes all traffic film completely.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The less you touch the paintwork the better IMO.


 You are absolutely correct, but I take the view that a single, gentle pass of a blade can leave a large stripe of the paintwork completely dry and clean first time. I then use an MF towel to pat dry the curved areas.

I think that you have to weigh the "risk" from the blade against the risk of having a bit of dirt or some airborne hard particle trapped between the paint and the mf towel you are using to pat the car dry with.

I wouldn't consider using a blade unless it was a super soft one and I had cleaned it before each pass and the car had been properly cleaned and rinsed off first.

But I do understand peoples reluctance over blades.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

AllenF said:


> See the problem with blades is people DONT know how to use them properly.
> Lightly One swipe and wipe the blade.
> But people do the whole car having picked up a piece of grit on first swipe tus scratching every swipe then store it uncovered not clean and inspect it before use etc etc etc.
> As usual operator error then blame tools.


I have seen people pressing down hard on them in the videos and dragging them and it really isn't necessary if you find a blade made of surgical grade wobbly silicon ( like the AG one ).

Honestly, fingertips to hold the blade and it bends all on its own. Pickup the surface water and slowly and gently carry a large wave across the panel and off.

Voila ! - a perfectly clean and dry, perfectly spotless, 12" stripe across that panel.

Do all the flat bits with the blade and pat dry the curvy bits with an mf towel or use a drying aid on them.


----------

